
AI Is a Misnomer at Present - morpheos137
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/ai-doesnt-actually-exist-yet/
======
morpheos137
I submit The fundamental thing that most people get wrong when discussing the
_future_ prospects of artificial intelligence is ignoring the necessity of
motivation. Biological intelligence is motivated by the Darwinian program to
survive and reproduce at an improved rate. Pattern matching without real drive
is not intelligence but just fancy combinatorics.

